# Just come off hubbly. Loving my Kanga



## stompi3 (14/8/15)

Cumulonibus all the way 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (14/8/15)

Thats a great starter setup .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (14/8/15)

I'm also ex-hubbly *fistbump*  Been vaping for just over a month now and it's so much more convenient, not to mention a tastes loads better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (14/8/15)

I use to smoke oka for about 15 years...finally quit about just over 3 years ago, all thanks to vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/8/15)

Welcome to the forum @stompi3 
Nice gear 

What VM juices are those?

All the best. Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Ollie (14/8/15)

Sick setup @stompi3 
Im sure the clouds are already billowing out of your house

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stompi3 (19/8/15)

SHiBBY said:


> I'm also ex-hubbly *fistbump*  Been vaping for just over a month now and it's so much more convenient, not to mention a tastes loads better!


Agreed. on the flavors 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## stompi3 (19/8/15)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @stompi3
> Nice gear
> 
> What VM juices are those?
> ...


Thanks for the welcome. Vape mountain, and milk man  loving the posts  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stompi3 (19/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Sick setup @stompi3
> Im sure the clouds are already billowing out of your house


Thanks man. Big clouds lol even in the cab

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## stompi3 (19/8/15)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (19/8/15)

stompi3 said:


> Cumulonibus all the way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Great setup and some great juices there!


----------



## Imspaz (19/8/15)

Welcome stompie and great news that you kicked the hubbly, awesome set up and good juice choice, I have a few more for you to try out... Keep on blowing big clouds man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stompi3 (19/8/15)

Imspaz said:


> Welcome stompie and great news that you kicked the hubbly, awesome set up and good juice choice, I have a few more for you to try out... Keep on blowing big clouds man


Thanks for your help and for learning me good buddy 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imspaz (19/8/15)

stompi3 said:


> Thanks for your help and for learning me good buddy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Only a pleasure man !!! Happy to help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stompi3 (19/8/15)

stompi3 said:


> or sink at work does not have a drain plug.... Om it does but it's camouflaged lol I love leaving smoke suprise's around the work place
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (19/8/15)

I read this thread's name completely wrong the first time.

"Just come off hubby (as in husband)..." and thought, O.....K.......we don't really need to know that 

Suffice it to say......I silently apologized to you when I read the name correctly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/8/15)

stompi3 said:


> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




YAY @ VapeNado's - yurre hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stompi3 (19/8/15)

zadiac said:


> I read this thread's name completely wrong the first time.
> 
> "Just come off hubby (as in husband)..." and thought, O.....K.......we don't really need to know that
> 
> Suffice it to say......I silently apologized to you when I read the name correctly


Hahahahaha. I forgive you. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## stompi3 (25/8/15)

Load shedding at work... Let's make clouds





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Imspaz (25/8/15)

Clouds !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stompi3 (25/8/15)

loving my ride 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stompi3 (25/8/15)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (26/8/15)

Glad to see you're having fun also. Now go buy some kids bubble mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stompi3 (26/8/15)

ET said:


> Glad to see you're having fun also. Now go buy some kids bubble mix


I can picture it...



I want to buy a bubble gun them connect air intake on the gun to my vape.... Can you imagine  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
Never mind Kak idea lol makes no sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stompi3 (30/8/15)

My new dripper 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## stompi3 (30/8/15)

Loaded and ready to fire 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imspaz (30/8/15)

That's awesome , nice one stompie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stompi3 (30/8/15)

Thanks sir vape

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## stompi3 (30/8/15)

That's how I feel when I make a good one 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (30/8/15)

Great dripper. Awesome cloud!


----------



## stompi3 (11/9/15)

Andre said:


> Great dripper. Awesome cloud!







thanks  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imspaz (11/9/15)

Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stompi3 (11/9/15)

Imspaz said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

